# Gothic 2 startet nicht



## Jahobius (1. Juli 2005)

Hi

Ich habe das Problem, dass Gothic 2 mit dem Addon Die Nacht des Raben (auf Version 2.6 gepatcht) einfach nicht startet. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder Ähnliches. Im JoWood Forum sagen sie ich soll einfach die gothic2.exe beenden und neu starten, das funktioniert auch nicht. Viren habe ich auch keine am System!

Grüße Jahobius


----------



## BlackDead (1. Juli 2005)

Jahobius am 01.07.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass Gothic 2 mit dem Addon Die Nacht des Raben (auf Version 2.6 gepatcht) einfach nicht startet. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder Ähnliches. Im JoWood Forum sagen sie ich soll einfach die gothic2.exe beenden und neu starten, das funktioniert auch nicht. Viren habe ich auch keine am System!
> 
> Grüße Jahobius



Schau mal auf die CD da gibt es so ein VDM Patch glaub ich war zumindest bei meiner version so die vor kurzen für 10€ gekauft hab wenn der instaliert ist startet es.


----------



## rengaru (1. Juli 2005)

Jahobius am 01.07.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass Gothic 2 mit dem Addon Die Nacht des Raben (auf Version 2.6 gepatcht) einfach nicht startet. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder Ähnliches. Im JoWood Forum sagen sie ich soll einfach die gothic2.exe beenden und neu starten, das funktioniert auch nicht. Viren habe ich auch keine am System!
> 
> Grüße Jahobius


das habe ich schon öfters bei anderen spielen gehabt. da lag es dann meistens am grafikkartentreiber. manchmal hat aber auch eine neuinstallation geholfen


----------



## Rosini (2. Juli 2005)

BlackDead am 01.07.2005 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Jahobius am 01.07.2005 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vdfs Patch ist nur für Probleme mit der Initialisierung des Dateisystems. Aber er hat bei Startproblemen eine ebenso "wundervolle" Wirkung. Lad ihn am besten hier herunter *link inside


----------



## Tronox1200 (4. Juli 2005)

Jahobius am 01.07.2005 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass Gothic 2 mit dem Addon Die Nacht des Raben (auf Version 2.6 gepatcht) einfach nicht startet. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder Ähnliches. Im JoWood Forum sagen sie ich soll einfach die gothic2.exe beenden und neu starten, das funktioniert auch nicht. Viren habe ich auch keine am System!
> 
> Grüße Jahobius




Kannst dir auch den inofiziellen Patch holen, der ein paar Kleinigkeien behebt (rein technisch bringt er gar nichts). Wenn du es erstma zum laufen kriegst würde ich ihn installieren (spart späteren Ärger), die alten Saves behältst du.

hier lädtst du ihn runner:
http://www.worldofgothic.de/dl/index.php?go=downloads&file_id=111

hier steht was er macht:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php? s=a7a4a2db236c5404b047c37d01726f35&t=45611


wi macht man eigentlich aus den Links so ein hier . Ich check das imma noch nidd


----------



## juppa (20. September 2005)

ich hat nen emliches problem versuchs einfach mit neuinstalliren 



P.S.(Bei mir hats nach dem 3 mal funktionirt)


----------

